# Ram Air Exhaust



## Tim68 (Dec 1, 2019)

I’m trying to install a new Ram Air exhaust system on my 68 GTO
Ram Air didn’t have the flanges to connect the down pipes to the manafolds so they shipped the down pipe without them.
I got the flanges from Ames and now realize that the flanges will not make the bend at the end of the down pipe. Has anyone else encountered this issue?


----------



## Tim68 (Dec 1, 2019)

I resolved this issue.
just beat it to submission


----------

